# Pecky charcuterie board with Green Onion epoxy inlay



## BBEpoxy (Mar 3, 2020)

Another out the door, this new ChemTec epoxy makes flawless finishes almost too easy!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## BBEpoxy (Mar 3, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=539066433431606

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2020)

Absolutely beyond spectacular! That finish is world class! Where do you buy Chem Tec? Chuck


----------



## BBEpoxy (Mar 3, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Absolutely beyond spectacular! That finish is world class! Where do you buy Chem Tec? Chuck


Thank you sir! 

I’m an authorized dealer and product ambassador for ChemTec, you can order directly through me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> I’m an authorized dealer and product ambassador for ChemTec, you can order directly through me.


Do you have a Web site with products & pricing? Chuck


----------



## BBEpoxy (Mar 4, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a Web site with products & pricing? Chuck


Yes.

Website: https://www.epoxychemtec.com/ Were in the middle of some serious site upgrades at the moment so please forgive us if the site is running a little slow today.

Even if you don't buy from me, feel free to ask me any questions you may have on anything epoxy related, Ill never turn you away.

PMed you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 4, 2020)

Brody, since you're upgrading the site, why don't you have the quantity listed with the product instead of finding it later in the specs? It took 4 clicks to find that the containers shown were 1 gallon cans/buckets.... ........ Jerry (the coonass)


----------



## BBEpoxy (Mar 4, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Brody, since you're upgrading the site, why don't you have the quantity listed with the product instead of finding it later in the specs? It took 4 clicks to find that the containers shown were 1 gallon cans/buckets.... ........ Jerry (the coonass)


Im not actually sitting behind the computer coding this stuff, when I say "we're" I mean ChemTec as a whole. I will gladly pass that suggestion up the ladder.

Given the specialized nature of our many products we do not encourage the general public to wade through our hundreds of spec sheets alone but rather with an authorized product ambassador such as myself. I can answer any and every question you have on our epoxy systems. This includes specs, volume, intended applications, product limitations, training and more.

What product would you like to learn more about? Or if your unsure, what is it your looking to accomplish with it?


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 5, 2020)

@BBEpoxy , Brody, I can't go to facebook from work (probably shouldn't be doing this, oh well) but does your facebook link point you toward ChemTec and how we can order from you? If I am going to try some, want to get it from you!! Support my brother wood barter guy!!


----------



## BBEpoxy (Mar 5, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @BBEpoxy , Brody, I can't go to facebook from work (probably shouldn't be doing this, oh well) but does your facebook link point you toward ChemTec and how we can order from you? If I am going to try some, want to get it from you!! Support my brother wood barter guy!!


First, thank you!

My page is not directly linked to ChemTec’s.

You just let me know what your trying to do with the epoxy I will spec everything out for you to ensure you get the best results. After that I’ll send you an invoice to pay and that’s it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Mar 5, 2020)

We really encourage working with an ambassador as the technical aspects can be somewhat daunting.

Plus, we don’t want to see you waste your money! We’d actually make more money if we sat back and let you order the wrong materials, because then you’d be forced to buy the right ones after. 

Working through me ensures you get everything you need and nothing you don’t the first time. Plus you’ve got a 24 help line with me, trust me, you don’t want to Google “how to Epoxy!” Lol

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

